

I Nominate RescueTime for Best Enterprise Startup - auston
http://crunchies2008.techcrunch.com/nominations/?nominee=RescueTime&category=5

======
dmpayton
I want to nominate HN for Best Time Sink.

~~~
auston
I did.

------
emmett
I'd nominate <http://co2stats.com/> for best green startup.

~~~
kirse
Damn that website is brilliant, why the hell don't I think of these simple yet
effective ideas?

Honestly, they host an image, throw a few stats in, and charge exorbitant
amounts of money for websites to put a "certified" badge on their page to
convince consumers they're green.

I'm working on my "Economically Trustworthy" badge right now!

edit: OK, yea there was a bit of sarcasm but I genuinely like how this site
fills a niche and has (probably) great profit margins.

~~~
matt1
Stop being bitter and think of something :)

